# Anyone familier with Tabacuba seals



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

So I just figured out these are placed underneath the warranty seal on boxes of Habanos. The one on the bottom is from a May 13 box and the one on the top is from a Dic 13 box. Is the seal pictured on the top the new seAl that is being used now?


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

From what I could find online the seal in your picture is applied to boxes at factories, and the newer holographic seal is applied at the tax warehouse in Havana. 

I'm sure some of our more learned (refrained from saying older) BOTLs can add more to this.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes what Farrell said.

Couple of years back i think it was 2011 Habanos S.A. launched a new in transit protective stamp which is applied automatically on each box. This is to insure the boxes are not tampered with while the cigars are in route . From the factories to the central tax warehouse near Havana. Each stamp has sign Sello de garantia Nacional and Tabacuba. It's another method of combating with the illicit trafficking of cigars.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Farrell, thanks for digging up the info.

Tony, you are a gentleman and a scholar, thanks for always being there with an answer and or advice.

So I checked 5 boxes, psd4, monte pe, rass,boli PC,parti shorts. All of them have the same seal which is pictured on the right.
My box of monte 2's are the only box that has the seal on the left.

I am assuming that the Monte 2's are rolled at a specific/different factory controlled by Tabacuba and that would explain the different seal? Hers a litte info on them.

The company TABACUBA, founded five years ago, coordinates all 
tobacco-related transactions, including planting, harvesting, processing and
sales. 

TABACUBA has 45 firms, including 16 that operate in the agricultural sector,
eight agri-industrial enterprises, ten tobacco-rolling factories, four 
cigarette factories and seven companies in charge of services and sales.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:nod:


----------

